# One night of passion..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just abit of fun but keep it clean!

One night of passion with the man/woman of your dreams..

Jason Statham


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Susan Boyle!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Rihanna


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kelly Brook


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

misshayley said:


> Just abit of fun but keep it clean!
> 
> One night of passion with the man/woman of your dreams..
> 
> *Jason Statham*


oh yyeah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miss hayley, queenie, and enjoy all in a king size bed , not that im greedy or anything !!! :lol:

oh and Uriel


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Britney Spears, from shaving her head and going bonkers to walking around public toilets barefooted, no matter how crazy, tacky or mental she get's it'll always be Britney :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

fitness said:


> oh yyeah


seriously girls? he's bald!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Miss hayley, queenie, and enjoy all in a king size bed , not that im greedy or anything !!! :lol:
> 
> oh and Uriel


damn u beat me to it! i was going to write 'flinty'!! x x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

J lo..

One tidy lil number. Love a lass with a nice ass


----------



## LennyST8 (Oct 3, 2010)

A nice Yorkshire terrier.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Alex Zegera <3 Body is so tight :wub: :blowme:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

amy nuttall..... sweeeettttt.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

t4tremendous said:


> seriously girls? he's bald!


He's bald by choice 

and really hot


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Nigella Lawson :wub:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Beyonce


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

OOOWWW Lindsey Coulson. plays Carol Jackson In Eastenders. very earthy.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

fitness said:


> He's bald by choice
> 
> and really hot


Agreed!

So hard to pick one tho it's a toss up between Jason Statham, Zane Lowe, Robin Van Perise and Ashton Kucter!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Zara Leoni


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Agreed!
> 
> So hard to pick one tho it's a toss up between Jason Statham, Zane Lowe, Robin Van Perise and Ashton Kucter!


if we're allowed to pick 4 i'm chucking sarah michelle geller, jessica alba and beyonce into my night of passion


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

pumphead said:


> OOOWWW Lindsey Coulson. plays Carol Jackson In Eastenders. very earthy.


 Im sorry i cant take this serious.. :no:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Marilyn Monroe in her 20`s that was one smokin hot woman.... If i had a time machine i would have shot kennedy just to get in her snatch...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Larissa Reis-even just for a 10 second dip.


__
https://flic.kr/p/1591020026


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jarhead, so tasty!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Georgie Thompson, Charlotte Jackson or Adriana Lima. Either or all, I'm not fussed.


----------



## iesous77 (Feb 22, 2011)

jayme langford


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Kate Beckinsale! Phwooooar!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

dr gonzo said:


> Im sorry i cant take this serious.. :no:


She is well fit . no joke. popper woman.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

also i want it video'd otherwise none of my mates will believe me and as it's a hypothetical night of passion i want scorsese to direct it, i'm thinking first i beat the sh!t out of de niro after which i give geller and beyonce one, then stab joe pesci and get a handjob off of jessica alba, finished with me and britney killing ray liota and shagging whilst he's locked inthe trunk of our car, good idea for a film in it's own right might have to e-mail scorsese


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

pumphead said:


> She is well fit . no joke. popper woman.


you do you that the reason why she was sacked from the show the first time around is that she got caught shagging wellard


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Eliza Dusku


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> you do you that the reason why she was sacked from the show the first time around is that she got caught shagging wellard


yeah i bet she shags well hard.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Debbie dingle from emerdale not that I watch it lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

My profile pics and a warmed hollowed melon


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Vorderman, all over the place


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone remember when louise nurding/redknapp was GORGEOUS in the 90's!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never seen any man look so amazing in a football kit as much as Robin his body and posture makes me weak!

Totally love him !


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Pollyanna woodward and Elizabeth Hurley :bounce:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> Vorderman, all over the place


thats made my winkle twitch the shape of that rear bumper oh yeaaahh !!!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Beth from Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Arrgghhh love this man !

Always listen to his radio show such a lazy voice


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

My ego is telling me the 30 girls on Take Me Out last night :beer:

The reality is I would struggle past 2 or 3 of them on a (very) good day at the moment :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i reckon ol Vorders loves it in trap 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Twisted said:


> Beth from Dog the Bounty Hunter


LOL hell no, you're 1 vanessa feltz comment away from being neg repped


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i reckon ol Vorders loves it in trap 2


mate she really turns me on , fcukin love her


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not fussed a change from the Gf would be nice


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Jarhead, so tasty!


my nickname at work is jarhead lol

there are too many i would choose!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

emma watson from harry potter films,..only in first 2, she got ugly the older she got


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Not fussed a change from the Gf would be nice


Harsh!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

barsnack said:


> emma watson from harry potter films,..only in first 2, she got ugly the older she got


she was about 12 and 13 ya freak lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

barsnack said:


> emma watson from harry potter films,..only in first 2, she got ugly the older she got


lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i still have a thing for betty flintsone - dirty little cnut that she is


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Harsh!!


 one night of some other honey wouldnt leave her, top piece my Gf


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There are to many beautiful people in the world to choose one. It sounds soft, but at the end of the day, if I like their personality, then thats the deal done. I was watching Jessica Alba on the David Letterman show (youtube for some reason?) and thought I was going to have to track her down to marry, after. But I didn't before she spoke her first words...


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Beaten to it , Vordrman would be destroyed, 25b years age differnce, dont give a fvck. Would make it more enjoyable.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> she was about 12 and 13 ya freak lol


So was i


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Trapps84 said:


> one night of some other honey wouldnt leave her, top piece my Gf


could she at least watch, clean up after etc?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Michael Barrymore. Making love to him in his pool would be heaven. Eventually


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> could she at least watch, clean up after etc?


 no she's crap at cleaning


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MEAGAN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

rhianna !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So many....

Average girls for me though much more of a turn on that super hot chicks!... Karen gillen (dr who).. and many more


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> one night of some other honey wouldnt leave her, top piece my Gf


Hmmm :/


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Kelly brook for me remember the pic of her washing her car with no bra on and the two jcb starter buttons poking out...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Hmmm :/


 you asked the question if I had named somone just as harsh, oh I get this coz you got flamed the otherday and had to delete the thread


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Holly Valance!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

hendrix said:


> Holly Valance!!!!


whatever happend to her?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> you asked the question if I had named somone just as harsh, oh I get this coz you got flamed the otherday and had to delete the thread


Seriously i couldn't be bothered with the headache!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> whatever happend to her?


she turned into a man


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> whatever happend to her?


saw her selling strawberries on the side of the m25 the other day


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

barsnack said:


> saw her selling strawberries on the side of the m25 the other day


were her prices competitive?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

JM said:


> Nigella Lawson :wub:


Lol that's a great one, then she can russle up a feast in the kitchen before she leaves...

I'd have to pick your woman roxanne that was in emerdale(some spelling mistakes?)...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My fiance's sister.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> My fiance's sister.


really? Any pics?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> My fiance's sister.


Ah unlucky went for the wrong sister aye?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

maxie said:


> Kelly brook for me remember the pic of her washing her car with no bra on and the two jcb starter buttons poking out...


Mate have you not seen her playboy pictures or the ones she did for that French magazine with her rat out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Dux said:


> Mate have you not seen her playboy pictures or the ones she did for that French magazine with her rat out?


i've seen the film she did with her t*ts out


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Angelina Jolie... RAWR!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i've seen the film she did with her t*ts out


Google Kelly brook exhibition photos


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> Google Kelly brook exhibition photos


Yeah I just did.... what's with her being all covered in red? Is she on or something? :laugh:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah I just did.... what's with her being all covered in red? Is she on or something? :laugh:


It looks like it


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol no I was joking, I got the better sister. I'm just waiting for the day my Mrs asks me "if I let you sleep with anyone you want, just once and I will be fine with it, who would it be?" So I can reply "Your sister".


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The kardashians





Pink,



Alicia Keys,



and Amber rose



Actually there's a load more that I intend to proper hurt, once my big lottery win finally comes through


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Evangeline Lily (Kate from Lost) or Eva Mendes (Denzel's wife in Training Day)

Both extremely hot AND down to earth.

If I had to pick one it would be Evangeline Lily...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

dot cotton

pat butcher

peggy mitchelle and the girl out romeo must die


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm kat von d or the girl from NY Ink think her name is megan


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Hmm kat von d or the girl from NY Ink think her name is megan


kat von d???? no fckin way.


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

my left hand


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> kat von d???? no fckin way.


Doesn't sharp realise she used to be a dude???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Doesn't sharp realise she used to be a dude???


she looks like she needs a good wash all covered in grimey tatoos and black nail varnish/piercings it's mingin


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> she looks like she needs a good wash all covered in grimey tatoos and black nail varnish/piercings it's mingin


The tattoos are there and have being selected and placed very carefully to cover her large hands, Adams apple, and bearlike masculine bodyhair including her face stubble, what tattoos haven't been able to cover is that dodgy mysterious banana shaped lump in her crotch.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Hmm kat von d or the girl from NY Ink think her name is megan


Agreed! Two amazingly hot girls!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Lots, but love Martine in these adverts so sweet looking.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

fitness said:


> He's bald by choice
> 
> and really hot


No hes not, hes lost all his hair, take a closer look

Thats the only saving grace for me that i look abit like him cos im losing my hair too

And my girl loves him:tongue:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ash1981 said:


> No hes not, hes lost all his hair, take a closer look
> 
> Thats the only saving grace for me that i look abit like him cos im losing my hair too
> 
> And my girl loves him:tongue:


well ok

he still hot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Lots, but love Martine in these adverts so sweet looking.
> 
> View attachment 73363


Thats one hell of a potato she`s got :lol:


----------



## BigPapaSmurf (May 19, 2009)

She wouldn't be my number one choice, but I can't believe that we're 7 pages in and no-one has mentioned Monica Bellucci!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

kelly brook please


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nicole Scherzinger would take a hammering.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Jamie Eason (its a SHE, despite the name)


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Scarlett johanson (probs spelt wrong)


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Salma Hayek, baby oil and some hardening agents and high calorie food to allow a prolonged assault on all orifices.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Michelle Brannan!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Laura Michelle Prestin..


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Davina MaCall.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

pixie lott. smash herr back doors in. bang tidy.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrs krabappel from the simpons


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Jennifer Ayache :devil2:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

beyonce or rihanna..or both, i wish ha


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> mrs krabappel from the simpons


You just know she's a filthy wh*re yet skinner hasn't touched it, I KID YOU NOT!

What a pansy, had it been one of us she was on, we'd have her screaming "sweet virginia" in every room in the house, every available nook and cranny in barts school and every bush, tree and park in Springfield:cool2:


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

The mother-in-law :tongue:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I look like statham!

Apparently.

Um, Miranda Kerr


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> I look like statham!
> 
> Apparently.
> 
> Um, Miranda Kerr


More photos or no Statham  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Salma Hayek, baby oil and some hardening agents and high calorie food to allow a prolonged assault on all orifices.
> 
> View attachment 73375


she was well fit in dusk till dawn


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

the bit before she turns into a monster vampire(although tbh i probably still would)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary glitter


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mey said:


> Gary glitter


YOU READ MY MIND?

And my 5 year old cousin also. :nono:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww sickkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Eva Mendes


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Meisha Tate, a real woman would give you the night of your lives yeeehaaa!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is no one posting pics of these women ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why is no one posting pics of these women ??


no point now, i've already cracked 2 off just on the strength of the suggestions


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> no point now, i've already cracked 2 off just on the strength of the suggestions


I dont know who half of them are !


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> Why is no one posting pics of these women ??


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise cliffe for me!


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

The girl from Paramore !

I'd crawl up inside her and live their for a few days ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I dont know who half of them are !


these were mine:

Britney Spears:



Jessica Alba:



Sarah Michelle Geller:



Beyonce:


----------



## shawi72uk (May 12, 2010)

jennifer nicole lee id eat her sh.it


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Eva Mendes -->>


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Brad Pitt.

And

Angelina.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Too many too choose from! But from top of my head megan fox if she was too walk of the set for transformers 1 or 2,

Amy childs, jodie marsh could go on lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahaha

Nostatham!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Nostatham!


i thought so .. what a joker..thumbs dooooown


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Nostatham!


Don't you're still out of *misshayley's* league anyway!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine were...





Both from Sky Sports News, and...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't you're still out of *misshayley's* league anyway!


hahaha shhh


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ser

:wink:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Jaime Koeppe :wub: :bounce:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> whatever happend to her?


Under the patio with the others.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

fearne cotton 4 me or holly or better still both.


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Imogen Thomas


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Jessica biel


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> whatever happend to her?


I believe she got engaged to some billionaire. I guess she doesn't need to work another day ever. I think that now she hasn't got a careerr to worry about, the least she could do is a few hardcore sexytime shots


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Who ever this guy is:



Or if someone famous then Ben Cohen the rugby player:


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

chesneys bird off of corrie


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Claire King 

Pammie (still sexy as fcuk)

Heather locklear (getting on now but I still would)

Charlize Theron

Oh yeah, and the wife I suppose 

Edit. How could I forget Jessica Alba. She should have been first.

Obviously I mean after the wife that is


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry to hijack....do you still train @ golds rob?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gillian taylforth (kathy from eastenders), proper dirty, got caught giving her boyfriend a BJ in his car...classy as fook


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

monsta said:


> sorry to hijack....do you still train @ golds rob?


No mate. Banned 

LA Sh!tness now


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

mena suvari


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Amy childs.

I know she's the thickest [email protected] on two legs (after Tinytomthumb that is) but for one night I would lower my standards just to boot her back doors in, dry, so every time she annoyed me on telly after that I'd be able to put up with it.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mila Kunis <3


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

Jill Zarin - real housewives of new york

posh and stuck up


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Claire King
> 
> Pammie (still sexy as fcuk)
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you got quite the beatdown of your misses after this :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

cub said:


> Who ever this guy is:
> 
> View attachment 73457
> 
> ...


serious?

You what are these guys known as? Bears I believe.

pmsl :lol:

I apologise if you were being serious, it's just my step father was on a plane once and he was sitting next to this gay guy and he would just constantly check him out, as he looks pretty similar to these guys too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Amy childs.
> 
> I know she's the thickest [email protected] on two legs (after Tinytomthumb that is) but for one night I would lower my standards just to boot her back doors in, dry, so every time she annoyed me on telly after that I'd be able to put up with it.


u like 'em slutty looking dont u


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

vida guerra


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mrs weeman


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've recently developed a small crush on Lampard but don't desire a night of passion with him. I like Hugh Jackman...but only when he's bigger.

If I were gay I'd go for Mila Kunis any day!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ohh and how could i forget.... katy perry.

boom - she is one sexy lil thing!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Sarah from over the road !!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well sorry to break the mould but probably any fit looking, big titted, nice ****d, brunette, blonde......do i need to go on......? (i apologise in advance for being merely a bloke lol)


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nicole Sczherzinger....wearing that little pocahontas outfit in the Right Here video :drool: :wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've recently developed a small crush on Lampard but don't desire a night of passion with him. I like Hugh Jackman...but only when he's bigger.
> 
> If I were gay I'd go for Mila Kunis any day!!


Is she the girl out of friends with benefits? Crush developing for sure


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rihanna, saw her in concert in November and she's the sexiest girl I've ever laid eyes on!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Nigella Lawson :wub:


Id agree as long as she baked


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> Id agree as long as she swallowed


Fixed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Is she the girl out of friends with benefits? Crush developing for sure


She is yeah. I haven't seen that film but she was also in Black Swan (although she was a little too skinny in that IMO)...she's just so stunning! I wish I had her figure! :crying:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I would have to say Katy (moderator)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my mates mother if she looked like she did in the 80's................


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I would have to say Katy (moderator)


Suck up :laugh:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

the mother in-law:tongue:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The only reason I watch Corrie:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> serious?
> 
> You what are these guys known as? Bears I believe.
> 
> ...


You can take the **** but I doubt you're as big as those guys x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Suck up :laugh:


Yes I will admit that it was the prestigious rank of UK muscle moderator that first attracted me to you.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

My gf's sister


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

cub said:


> You can take the **** but I doubt you're as big as those guys x


No my step father I was talking about he's naturally quite big guy. He has big thighs, calves, arms, shoulders etc... and he doesn't train and a massive willy. What more do you want!

PS I am not a gay, I love women.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mila Kunis.... job done


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Rachel Riley (from countdown) some how dont think it would be classed as passion.( at least from her point).lmao


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> She is yeah. I haven't seen that film but she was also in Black Swan (although she was a little too skinny in that IMO)...she's just so stunning! I wish I had her figure! :crying:


I watched it last night and hadn't a clue who she was shes incredible tho! And I know what u mean about her figure she gets her kick off a lot in friends with benefits but so does Justin timberlake!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Mila Kunis.... job done


U lier u said it was me! Waaaaaaa.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yes I will admit that it was the prestigious rank of UK muscle moderator that first attracted me to you.


You're a sucker for status then eh!



misshayley said:


> I watched it last night and hadn't a clue who she was shes incredible tho! And I know what u mean about her figure she gets her kick off a lot in friends with benefits but so does Justin timberlake!


I wouldn't mind watching it myself..bit of a cheesy chick flick. Not a fan Timberlake though...I'll watch it for Mila :wub:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> *You're a sucker* for status then eh!
> 
> Now, now Ms Katy insulting members will not be tolerated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Carol vorderman


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

now i've had a bit more thinking time..........................................i'd actually do pretty much anything with a pulse and it's own teeth


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> now i've had a bit more thinking time..........................................i'd actually do pretty much anything with a pulse and it's own teeth


well we've all got standards mate lol


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well we've all got standards mate lol


i'm more than willing to lower mine but the young ladies won't lower theirs.lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> The only reason I watch Corrie:


she's a hard faced biitch.

She looked better in 'dream team' on sky one I believe.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

For all the Mila Kunis fans!!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

if i'm absolutely honest a great night of passion for me is the latest copy of escort.....................but i am married so thats to be expected


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsta said:


> i'm more than willing to lower mine but the young ladies won't lower theirs.lol


awww poor buggar.

If it helps i'd bum you


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva Mendes!!!!!!!!!

:devil2: :wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

IronDan said:


> I would fvcking destroy her!!! :lol:


you'd cum in about 2 minutes mate:rolleyes:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Misshayleys mum !!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

t4tremendous said:


> you'd cum in about 2 minutes mate:rolleyes:


That's only if I'd knocked one out in the morning......Try before it gets near :lol: . She'd only have to look at me and I'd jizz like a food mixer with no lid.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ive always loved jessica alba but for 1 night of passion id still go with Beyonce


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice cup of horlicks and antiques roadshow'll do me nicely.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Davina McCall......dont ask why, theres just something about her that tells me it'd be great/filthy/fun...etc


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Selma Hayek in dusk till dawn

Pre vampire of course!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

monsta said:


> now i've had a bit more thinking time..........................................i'd actually do pretty much anything with a pulse and it's own teeth


with its own teeth......fcuk me bro you've got standards!

fcuk the teeth, jizz right on her gummy bears and tell her smile! haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> Davina McCall......dont ask why, theres just something about her that tells me it'd be great/filthy/fun...etc


is it her massive nose?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Rosie from corronation street, great bangers!

or michelle keegan, also from corrie.. love a chavved up bird every now and then haha


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Jessica jane clement....or rosie jones - no brainer


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Olga Kurylenko, the girl from the Bond film. :001_tt2:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Lana Del Rey :tt2:


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

Denise van outen


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

markandspike said:


> Denise van outen


Utter filth, I would be like a gorilla with rabies


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Caroline Flack....

Have I mentioned Claire King??? :lol:


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Caroline Flack....Have I mentioned Claire King??? :lol:


 Caroline flack she looks like a dirty girl.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

lucy pinder 

gay if ya dont wonna poke that.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> lucy pinder
> View attachment 73552
> 
> 
> gay if ya dont wonna poke that.


Ooooosshhh!!!


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

mo molam


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

Kylie all day long (and night)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Amanda Knox

what? she's fit!

(probably best not to spend the night though)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Fearne cotton


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

t4tremendous said:


> Amanda Knox
> 
> what? she's fit!


Not like you'll live to brag about it is it??? :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Big ape said:


> Fearne cotton


Yep, something about ol' boy t!ts that does it ain't there....


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Yep, something about ol' boy t!ts that does it ain't there....


Think it's the weird factor with her


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

me..... myself.....and i


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

icepack:2806258 said:


> me..... myself.....and i


X 2


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> X 2


. Make that x6 :cool2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

icepack said:


> . Make that x6 :cool2:


If thats you in your avi we can make it how ever many times you want !


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

selena gomez :wub: ( dno if been said cbf with scrollin through 16 pages)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> If thats you in your avi we can make it how ever many times you want !


Oi you two, behave.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilli said:


> Oi you two, behave.


Sorry very out of character for me...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sorry very out of character for me...


test kicking in


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> test kicking in


Yeah lets blame that....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sorry very out of character for me...


Understandable, though. Lok what you've done to our milky, ice pack!


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

chilli said:


> Understandable, though. Lok what you've done to our milky, ice pack!


Hey......I'm innocent .....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Im loving callum from hollyoaks atm so yummy!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

April from Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles, or Alison King (carla from corrie)


----------



## bovine1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it's being as gay as a French toast, but it's my wife. She is still super hot


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bovine1 said:


> I know it's being as gay as a French toast, but it's my wife. She is still super hot


actually i change mine, to Bovine1's wife


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

barsnack said:


> April from Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles


good call, although she must be well old now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> good call, although she must be well old now


cartoons never age


----------



## CaveMan (Dec 15, 2009)

Sofia vergara


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Carol vorderman....that ass is something else


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

barsnack said:


> cartoons never age


you can't think of her as a cartoon though, it spoils the fantasy, she has to be real for the fantasy to work and that means she's aged, she's aged terribly tbh, she got desperate after they cancelled the show, did a sex tape with splinter and got addicted to crack, i still would though


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Jimmy cranky ha ha


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Nannie pat


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> Nannie pat


Pmsl


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Megan Fox... OMG


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

big ste said:


> Megan Fox... OMG


Looks like that didn't work... Stupid iPhone!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Whitney houston, only now she's dead!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

georgie porter from hollyoaks...something special,ad fcuking ruin her haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lynsey Beattie, Nikki Jenkins, & Lady Ga Ga...but sadly not all at once!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Diamond Dixie, and son of zeus !!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ld14 said:


> Susan Boyle!


already called shotgun you cnut


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

alessandra ambrosio










or adriana lima










..im not fussed which one, quite a laid back/modest type of guy, me.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Diamond Dixie, and son of zeus !!!


You little fcuker, I said keep that on the low down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Alex Zegera <3 Body is so tight :wub: :blowme:


Why have i never heard of this girl before.... mg: I'm in love!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Keeley Hazel


----------

